# Recommend me a good 3 under tab?



## WobbleFlight (Oct 30, 2017)

I currently have this CyberDyer split finger tab:

https://www.amazon.com/CyberDyer-Leather-Archery-Recurve-Protector/dp/B01G2YRPZ0/

I need one that's 3 under, longer, and a little thicker leather would be nice. I have long fingers and the CyberDyer is too short. The Bateman I believe is about the same length.


----------



## Hank D Thoreau (Dec 9, 2008)

The Safari Tuff is a great three under tab that provides thicker leather. I use it with my longbow. It is the best standard three under tab I have used based on fit and comfort. 

http://www.safarituff.com/rodjenkinssignaturetab.html


----------



## Beendare (Jan 31, 2006)

Bateman cordovan


----------



## thumperjones (Oct 5, 2017)

Safari Tuff tabs are nice. Very well made. I bought one direct from Rod (his shop is right down the road) and got a fairly thin one. They can vary in thickness so maybe ask for the type you prefer. 

I recently got a Yost Predator and love it. It's different, because the plate is shorter than others, but if you like a deep hook it's perfect. It's on the thick side, which I like and is very good leather. Neat thing about these is you can change the leather for whatever you can come up with by removing a few screws and punching a few holes. So you can keep the plate forever, and just replace the leather or make your own. Eric is a super nice guy to deal with as well. Give em a look. Also they come with a HUGE piece of leather so you can trim to fit. I mean it's big, should be more than enough. 

For the old faithful workin man's tab, the Black Widows are tough to beat. Affordable (half the cost of most others), durable, almost always available, and work great. Bigger plate but it's not rigid. It's flexible. I think this makes it more accomodating for whatever kind of "hook" you use. These are cheap enough that you may as well just buy one. Even if you don't like it it will be great for a backup tab. I still shoot with one occasionally. I like the Super Leather variety because it lasts a lot longer than calf hair. 

*Just one thing to mention: A properly trimmed tab shouldnt go to the end of your fingers. Even with the fingers hooked most folks don't have the leather going to their finger tips. Leaving a tab too long can actually hinder a clean release and for me, hurts my fingers. Just another thing to play with. Have fun.


----------



## Easykeeper (Jan 2, 2003)

This is the tab that finally weaned me off a glove...http://www.lancasterarchery.com/aae-elite-finger-tab-with-cordovan-face.html

Whatever you buy make sure it has a cordovan face. Not only do they last longer than anything else they feel slicker, at least to me.

For three under you don't use either the tab or chin shelf.


----------



## Cwilder (Jun 4, 2006)

Yost tab


----------



## Susquehannabum (Sep 17, 2010)

Yost


----------



## Thin Man (Feb 18, 2012)

http://www.lancasterarchery.com/black-widow-3-fingers-under-tab-super-leather.html

Black Widow makes an excellent, protective tab for a ridiculously low price. 

They cut their finger length fairly long compared to many. I'd think in terms of either their Large or X-Large for long fingers and ample palm size. You can always trim the finger materials back a touch if necessary. 

For the mix. Good luck.


----------



## hammer08 (Aug 28, 2012)

https://www.yostarcheryproducts.com

Absolutely love mine


----------



## Hank D Thoreau (Dec 9, 2008)

Let's look at the tabs recommended so far since they represent much of the top of the line. I use, or have used all of the mentioned tabs.

Yost is a great tab if you like a metal plate. I do and use the stringwalking version. The other advantage is that you cut the leather yourself to fit. The Yost comes in two widths.

EW Bateman is a excellent tab but is thinner. Bubba Bateman will take special requests. I had him build me a couple with thicker leather, but they are still thinner than the Yost and the Safari Tuff. Bateman comes in small, medium and large.

The Safari Tuff is a thicker leather tab with a stiff leather base. It is the tab I go to when I need more finger protection. Safari Tuff comes in a couple of sizes. See the previous link.

The Wilson Black Widow is the wildcard here. It is different in that it has separate cutouts for each finger. That means that variances in finger pressure or more likely to be transferred to the string. Some folks like them. I believe that a single face of leather helps smooth out differences in finger pressure.

The AAE tab is a great split finger tab. A spacer can be added if you like. Unless you are planning on switching between split and three under then you will get about the same thing with a Yost. Shooting three under can be done with a split finger tab ( I used to stringwalk wtih a Bateman with a rubber spacer), but it will tend to separate you fingers more.

Bare in mind that fit is most important. You should fit your tab by width. It should not be wider than your three fingers. Length is less of an issue. Tabs can be trimmed. Folks tend to size tabs too large. The Spigarelli Amico is an example of a tab that is way to wide, even in the small size. I have a bunch but I do not shoot them any more.

Today I use a Yost Stringwalking tab for recurve and a Safari Tuff for my longbow. I recently converted from the Bateman stringwalking tab. I have been having some hook slip issues so I may try the Bateman again to see if the tab is contributing by being thicker.


----------



## ArcherDrive (Apr 13, 2017)

Yost. Way better all around than the Bateman I shot for years. I like the predator version, all black.


----------



## JParanee (Oct 13, 2009)

Safari tuff or Yost


----------



## grantmac (May 31, 2007)

Yost


----------



## tpcowfish (Aug 11, 2008)

There is a guy here ,in classifieds , who makes a nice tab, and sells, jthandcraft, different sizes, and thickness, I believe %100 positive reviews, last i remember, $27


----------



## rembrandt (Jan 17, 2004)

I prefer the Black Widow.....it gives you the feel like you have NO tab on but with the protection you need and want......


----------



## JINKSTER (Mar 19, 2011)

I owned and shot Wilson Black Widows....Jenkins (as made by Scott Teashner/Wyoming Wildlife Artistry)....Bateman...and the AAE Elite.

And nothing palms and registers or looses cleaner than a well trimmed Yost.


----------



## mcg63 (Dec 9, 2017)

Yost. John Demmer pointed me to the Yost tab. Enough said!


----------



## Tradchef (Oct 30, 2004)

I use a Bateman small 3 under and I love it. Fits my hand really well but I have small hands. I also use the safari tuff tabs. I like them a lot too but as said above the leather is thicker and I have a really deep hook and for me it's not as flexible. I've heard great things so far about the Yost tabs but have yet to give them a try.


----------



## keb (Jul 17, 2007)

Allot depends on ur anchor are you anchoring high or low the higher u get the more problem u will have with thick back ends I use a cheap kantpich one and put another layer on the back my anchor is high I can shot the ones mentioned my check bone gets in the way


----------



## Beendare (Jan 31, 2006)

mcg63 said:


> Yost. John Demmer pointed me to the Yost tab. Enough said!


^Thats one heck of a good endorsement

The Batemans are a little thinner than say the BW- good writeup by Hank Thor above. I have one that I added another thin layer in the sandwich for times when I have baby fingers.


----------



## Brian N (Aug 14, 2014)

I've been satisfied with the black widow. Also a little thinner. I replaced the Velcro finger strap with a round shoe lace and plastic slide - holds better to my finger


----------



## Tradchef (Oct 30, 2004)

Brian N said:


> I've been satisfied with the black widow. Also a little thinner. I replaced the Velcro finger strap with a round shoe lace and plastic slide - holds better to my finger


This is a good point. I do this on my batemans. I pull the stretch material out and replace with paracord and a slide. Works great


----------



## moog5050 (Oct 23, 2012)

I also like the safari Tuff. I asked Rod for an xxl tab and he was able to accommodate my pudgy fingers. Lol


----------



## Taskmaster86 (Jan 21, 2015)

For me is the Fred Eichler or the American bison tab. I own, use and love them both. I cant decide which one i like better. The Eichler tab has a smoother surface but the American bison articulates better and moves out of the way of the string faster than the Eichler. That being said, I like the Eichler tab for heavier poundage bows but the American bison works better for lighter bows. 

I wear size XL gloves and the mediums in both tabs fit me perfect, zero trimming required. 

Eichler;
https://www.3riversarchery.com/fred-eichler-3-under-cordovan-leather-archery-shooting-tab.html

American bison:
https://www.3riversarchery.com/american-bison-3-under-o-ring-tab.html


----------



## bilbowbone (Jan 15, 2011)

You can also mess around with different ones. Like many here I have tried several and found some too thick or thin. I like to feel the string a bit and I arrived at a Bateman screwed onto an AAE metal plate and love it!


----------



## rhust (Oct 8, 2002)

If you have the ability, make your own. I have tried just about every tab out there, but perfer my homemade ones. You can select the material based on if you like thick or thin tabs.


----------



## Stub (Aug 13, 2013)

I been using the same Bateman cordovan tab over 4 years now. Still going strong! I did trim mine a bunch for a good fit though. Like others have mentioned, I too also replaced the elastic finger band with paracord. No issues with my tab flying off ever since.


----------



## marcelxl (Dec 5, 2010)

Safari Tuff. I like the Batemans but I have stuck with my Safari tuffs for a couple years now.

That said, I am breaking in a Yost and can see this coming through and changing my mind


----------



## RandyN (Aug 23, 2015)

I just started shooting the Fred Eichler tab. I was shooting a glove before that. Its a cordovan tab and comes in either split finger or three under. I like it because I can still feel the string when I shoot. 3Rivers sells them.


----------



## not on the rug (Oct 31, 2011)

I just ordered the Fred Eichler 3 under tab from 3 rivers. Can't wait to give it a try


----------



## Taskmaster86 (Jan 21, 2015)

not on the rug said:


> I just ordered the Fred Eichler 3 under tab from 3 rivers. Can't wait to give it a try


You will love it. It has to be one of the best value's out there considering the quality and price. 

If you really have the itch and want to try something of similar quality and value, but a different design; Give the American bison tab from 3 rivers a try. I have both and can't decide which one I like better.


----------



## not on the rug (Oct 31, 2011)

Taskmaster86 said:


> You will love it. It has to be one of the best value's out there considering the quality and price.
> 
> If you really have the itch and want to try something of similar quality and value, but a different design; Give the American bison tab from 3 rivers a try. I have both and can't decide which one I like better.


Thanks for the tip. Maybe I'll throw one in the cart when I place my next 3Rivers order


----------



## fullmetaljacket (Jan 23, 2009)

Yost


----------



## strugglesticks (Dec 26, 2017)

tpcowfish said:


> There is a guy here ,in classifieds , who makes a nice tab, and sells, jthandcraft, different sizes, and thickness, I believe %100 positive reviews, last i remember, $27


I noticed that and I may try one. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## LaurieC (Feb 27, 2017)

I have long fingers as well. I have the Safari Tuff and the Death Adder tab from Rick Barbee, and they are both excellent. I have also used the Bateman TC3 with good results.

Daeth Adder tab: http://www.taylortel.net/~rickbarb/tabs.html


----------



## Paddlepro (Apr 13, 2013)

I own most of those mentioned and my Yost has worked the best for me.


----------



## bshaver (Jan 15, 2008)

thumperjones said:


> Safari Tuff tabs are nice. Very well made. I bought one direct from Rod (his shop is right down the road) and got a fairly thin one. They can vary in thickness so maybe ask for the type you prefer.
> 
> I recently got a Yost Predator and love it. It's different, because the plate is shorter than others, but if you like a deep hook it's perfect. It's on the thick side, which I like and is very good leather. Neat thing about these is you can change the leather for whatever you can come up with by removing a few screws and punching a few holes. So you can keep the plate forever, and just replace the leather or make your own. Eric is a super nice guy to deal with as well. Give em a look. Also they come with a HUGE piece of leather so you can trim to fit. I mean it's big, should be more than enough.
> 
> ...


Me 2!


----------



## slalomnorth (Dec 9, 2016)

I got the new Yost hunter tab and love it. Took me awhile to get used to that style of tab though. Was shooting a fred eichler 3 under tab before.


----------



## JohnZhou (Oct 26, 2017)

Yost +1


----------



## Rjennings10 (Oct 22, 2017)

+1 Yost. Easy to add layers if needed. Had a few I built myself and like them also. Find what works for you


----------



## SHPoet (Nov 13, 2009)

Thin Man said:


> http://www.lancasterarchery.com/black-widow-3-fingers-under-tab-super-leather.html
> 
> Black Widow makes an excellent, protective tab for a ridiculously low price.
> 
> ...


This and here's why..... At least for me....

I use different finger pressures for different kinds of shooting. For instance, When shooting 3D I have 75% of the pressure on my index finger with it anchored in the corner of my mouth. For spots I have 75% of the pressure on my middle finger with it anchored in the corner of my mouth. It puts me point on at 20yds. 

If the glove is solid it makes it harder to distribute that pressure.


----------



## atjurhs (Oct 19, 2011)

+1 Safari Tuff but i haven't tried a Yost


----------



## balkanboy (Nov 9, 2012)

I have used most of them mentioned and finally settled on Yost Tab. It gives me, by far, the cleanest release and it is the most comfortable. I also have long fingers and it works great for me.

Marko


----------



## WobbleFlight (Oct 30, 2017)

I got the Fred Eichman 3 under tab and it's working out great. It was pretty stiff to start with but softened up really quickly. Thanks for the recommendation!


----------



## danshao (Feb 17, 2014)

Thanks for the post. I happen to also be shopping around for tabs. I've been really happy with the black widow super leather tab so far but don't like how it splits into one leather strip per each finger.

I just put down the order for a safari tuff tab and it has free shipping.


----------

